# Mississippi River Monsters tourney



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished last weekend in Memphis on the Mighty Mississippi alongside 167 of the best angler teams in catfishing. Tough bugger to figure out as the river is free flowing and is so low that the river is cranking through the modified channel. Me and Catfish-chaser Ryan bumped all day in the 3.5-5 mph currents and in anywhere from 25 to 75 fow We managed 4 fish for the day including a 30, a 15, and a 4 and a 1 lber lol. We had 50.3 lbs and finished 55 th place. Loads of 20-30 lbers caught and many 40-50 and a handful of 50-60 and 3 over 60 with big fish a 73 lb blue


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Nice job


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Very Nice job for sure!!! That is still in the top third of the field.. Nothing to hang your head about at all!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! Congrats!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Nicely done


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice job Mark!!!


----------

